# TV aerials



## 120679 (Feb 23, 2009)

Hi, we have just purchased a Euramobil Integra 636 from a small trader. It is a 2004 model. He supplied us with a 12v TV/DVD and what we thought was an aerial lead fitted to the TV unit. However, we have tried the TV and get no signal from the aerial lead. I pulled the aerial connection through the hole and thought it was not connect to anything as it quite a bit of play. However, it does seem to be connected to something behind the TV unit. There is no visible evidence exernally of an aerial. Just wondered if anyone had come across anything like this or is it a "fake" aerial. Our first trip is this weekend to York so we will try it out there!
Look forward to hearing your tips!


----------



## spindrifter (Nov 14, 2006)

Hi There

Google: Status Aerials - check the types of TV aerials shown, then look on your motorhome roof to see if there is something similar up there.

Also, check in your wardrobe or an overhead locker for a small white plastic box (this is the signal booster) with tv co-ax cables going in and coming out of the top and bottom of it.

There is a switch underneath this box - this turns on the booster and a small red LED should come to indicate it is on. (Make sure your 12 volt supply is turned on at the main control panel when you do this).

Good luck

David


----------



## sweetie (Nov 28, 2005)

When we purchased our euramobil new in 2002 although the tv socket was fitted in cupboard with cable connected it was just coiled inside another cupboard ready for us to have ariel fitted. 

Steve


----------



## Snelly (Aug 20, 2005)

Steves right, if theres no aerial visible on your roof, its been put in by the manufacturer ready for a system to be fitted. Saves us fitters a massive wire routing nightmare!


----------

